# Constables arrest Bobby Brown in Attleboro



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Every little step Bobby Brown takes in his home state of Massachusetts seems to land him in trouble.

The R&B bad boy was arrested Sunday at Attleboro High School, after showing up to watch his daughter compete in a cheerleading competition.

Brown was apparently unaware of an outstanding warrant for his arrest, stemming from his failure to show up at an Oct. 2 child support hearing regarding his two teenaged children, La Princia and Bobby Jr., with his former girlfriend, Kim Ward of Stoughton, Massachusetts.

The singer paid Ward approximately $11,000 in back payments in October, but according to Ward's lawyer, he still owed outstanding late fees on the amount.

After learning that Brown was expected to attend the cheerleading event Sunday, father-and-son constable team Jerry and Adam Loomis waited for the singer outside the school. When he showed up with a woman and two men around 6 p.m., they slapped cuffs on him before he could enter the building.

"We caught him on his way to the front door as he walked from the parking lot," Jerry Loomis told New England's Patriot Ledger.

"He said he just wanted to go inside to see his daughter," Loomis continued. "I told him I just couldn't take a chance."

Ward was reportedly in attendance at the event, but was unaware of Brown's arrest.

According to Loomis, Brown was cooperative on the way to the station, even borrowing the constable's cell phone to make preparations to get himself out of the slammer.

"He called his girlfriend and asked her to call [someone named] Johnny and get $20,000 up here tomorrow," Loomis told the Patriot Ledger.

Loomis said he received a call from Brown's Atlanta-based attorney Phaedra Parks, who said that if Brown did owe any support payments, the outstanding amount was only about $1,000.

After spending the night in jail, Brown was due to appear in Norfolk County Probate and Family Court on Monday to sort out his legal issues.

It was the second time in a year Brown was arrested while attempting to watch his daughter in a cheerleading competition.

Last March, he was collared on a string of motor vehicle violations dating back 14 years as he pulled up to another event at Bartlett High School.

In June 2004, the former New Edition member was sentenced to 90 days in jail for missing three months of support payments, but the sentence was suspended after he ponied up close to $15,000.

Brown is currently in the midst of a divorce from Whitney Houston, his wife of 14 years. The couple has one child together, 13-year-old daughter Bobbi Kristina.

Houston has asked a judge to fast-track proceedings in the couple's split, according to court documents filed Dec. 28 in Orange County Superior Court. She is seeking custody of Bobbi Kristina, with visitation rights for Brown.

Meanwhile, E! Online's Marc Malkin reported last week that Brown is in talks to revisit Being Bobby Brown, the reality series that gave viewers way too much information about his life with Houston, but that the project will have a new name.

"It's just Bobby Brown now!" Brown told Malkin.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

> ..........father-and-son constable team Jerry and Adam Loomis waited for the singer outside the school. When he showed up with a woman and two men around 6 p.m., they slapped cuffs on him before he could enter the building.


*Sounds like they watch way too much of the A&E Channel "DOG The Bounty Hunter". See guys, Constables do serve as a usefull tool in the LE foodchain.* 
*BB looks a bit crack-ish, dont'cha think? He was sweating up a storm at the Probate Court and I don't think it was the glare of the lights causing it.

*


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Brown was arrested by a constable working for All State Constables of Weymouth. Attleboro police were not involved in the arrest and it did not disrupt the cheerleading meet.

Adam Loomis of All State Constables said Brown was cooperative outside the high school, and borrowed Loomis' cell phone to arrange to get out of jail.

http://www.thesunchronicle.com:80/articles/2007/02/27/news/news4.txt


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

He let him use his cell phone. Thats real smart I hope he dont always do that because the next time it may be to call the exwife that has a 209A and tell her to fuck off. Nothing like assisting someone to break a 209A. The Norfolk County Sheriffs Correctional facility does have a payphone he could use.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Gil said:


> Adam Loomis of All State Constables


The newest member of SEMLEC? :mrgreen:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I wonder if they are going to get their own show on public access TV?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> I wonder if they are going to get their own show on public access TV?


Negative. They're in the process of working out a contract to do traffic stops with the deputies.


----------

